# Headless Bride



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all! Since I will be making this costume for this year, I thought I would post my progress.

I started off with seeing this link on the internet about a month ago:

http://www.nicolemagne.com/blog/?cat=5

Since I don't have a Victorian dress and I do have an old wedding dress, I figured I would just put a spin on it. I can't possible fathom making an old Victorian dress so that's how she blows. I am hoping hubby will be the axe wielding spouse... but who knows, (he may not be able to incorporate his "junk" into that costume)>  - you can see all the progress at photo bucket on this thread: costume 2007 pictures by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket
But if you want to come along for the ride: check out the individual pics.

I am using the wedding dress I have:

costume 2007 :: Picture256.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

Added severed hand to left arm:

costume 2007 :: Picture257.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

I had to make the bust. I wanted to try my hand at casting and got a friend to spend an hour explaining the process to me. I checked out the cost to do this and as it would be a good experience, such a big piece frightened me. I decided to do what I know and made a paper mache bust instead. I will do the casting thing later with smaller objects and work my way up.

Here are pics of the mache progress. I used Heres Johnny's mache recipe and man I LOVE IT. I loved the consistency, the stickiness and the dry time. I used a little too much the first time around but got the hang of it the next time. Thanks HJ!

costume 2007 :: Picture239.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket
costume 2007 :: Picture242.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket
costume 2007 :: Picture244.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket
costume 2007 :: Picture246.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

I did a dry run in the dress and am pretty satisfied! I need to do a little work on her breasts but other than that, I'm dying to get onto the rest of her now.

costume 2007 :: Picture254.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

costume 2007 :: Picture252.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

costume 2007 :: Picture253.jpg picture by hellrazor_1 - Photobucket

My plan is to fill her in with spray foam once she is really solid. I will insert some tubing which will be inserted into a back pack frame, as she did in the original idea. I think this will be the best way to put her on me. I will have a free hand for beer, but peeps will have to help me serve. My mother is helping me hack the dress so I can put my head through and make the arms right.

I think she is coming along fabulously, what do you all think?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I really wish I could comment on the original owners site, but I would have to register and I'm so sick of registering for things. If someone who is registered with Flicker please comment for me and even post this thread. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I was in awe when I first saw this costume too. Can't wait for the magazine to come out. Not only was the costume well executed but her hair and make-up look perfect too. I was thinking of making the same thing. Bought a dress last month for it but haven't started yet. I am concerned how comfortable I'll be wearing this all night while I host a party for over 100 but it might be worth the suffering! 

How are you going to position the cut in the dress for your head to come out? It looks great so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I will be cutting the dress right under the v in the waist. This way its not as tall as I am a tall girl and my basement ceiling is low. this is where my halloween party is situated. My mom will finish it for me so it doesnt fray. There is a piece of material that will fall over my neck to seal off the mid section per say as well. I will know more as I start hacking into the dress. Gotta make the frame first so I know where exactly I want to make the cuts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I appreciated her vision on the original one and the effort for the understructure. I thought the original lost all illusion with the pregnant bump though. 

I think yours will look infinately better.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is going to be such a great costume!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gonna be fantastic.
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff Hellrazor. That costume is going to be great.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

so... whaddaya think?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Absolutely amazing. I hacked up my wedding gown as my costume...I wish I had seen this BEFORE I cut the train off it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's great!
I love the Jelly Belly costume too!
Great job!
.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Way to go Courtney! It turned out great!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Absolutely amazing. I hacked up my wedding gown as my costume...I wish I had seen this BEFORE I cut the train off it.


I had to bustle the train up anyway as it was getting in my way. If it already wasnt so long I was going to wear a white skirt under neath it. Im sure you can still pull it off Trish.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

You look amazing! Great work.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, my god. You are the prettiest thing at the ball. I love it. That is the best.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Absolutely terrific! I knew yours would come out better!

Is the left hand bent at 90 deg or is that just the angle of photo?

Beautiful job!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You would notice that! I had it stuffed so it was more realistic. When I put it on for the final look and tied the hand back so that it wasnt attached to my face (I figured it would be more comfortable to have it rigged up then attached to me), it kind of got bent awkwardly. No one noticed, they were too busy trying to figure out which hands were real LOL. I will adjust it for tomrrow night.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Great job! Your costume was awesome! 

I wore a dress with a train this year and everyone stepped on it all night. Almost caught fire as I swiped over a candle on the stairs. The dog sat on it and wanted a ride across the floor. Ah, the price we pay to have fantastic costume!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic work! Bravo! :jol:


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> Great job! Your costume was awesome!
> 
> I wore a dress with a train this year and everyone stepped on it all night. Almost caught fire as I swiped over a candle on the stairs. The dog sat on it and wanted a ride across the floor. Ah, the price we pay to have fantastic costume!


I bustled the back of the dress. I did not want the train to get in my way. by the end of the night one of the bustles came down. But its all good. I dont think I have a pic from behind  oh well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

There's everal guys here that would love to see a pic from behind. (pant pant)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Costume turned out really nice!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! That came out much better than the original and I that THAT one was great. You look fabulous dahling!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That turned out great!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That was great!


----------

